# Denise Fenzi, a day with Baxter



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Denise Fenzi comes to our area about every other month for a workshop with the same group of people. Every now and then I am able to have a working spot, otherwise I just audit and try to absorb her pearls of wisdom.
Today I had a working spot and we tapped into some of Baxter's hidden strengths and it was wonderful!

Baxter is the Golden boy that I brought home two years ago as my companion and next competition dog. He is gentle and sweet and has been a late "bloomer" and a bit of a softie for the sport. Baxter will win your heart with his sparkling eyes and sweet face but there are times when he "melts" if he is uncertain. Bravery is not one of his strong points.
I have been determined to find a way to help Baxter be more confident while developing our relationship as a team.

This was the third time I have had the opportunity to work with Denise. Each time Baxter has shown some progress but today...WOW...I think we have finally found a way to tap into his enthusiasm.
I was thrilled!

Denise has an uncanny ability to understand each dog that is brought to her by a handler for assitance and her communication is right on target.
She has a blog that she writes that always evoke food for thought and the great news is that she is currently writing a book that may come out later in the year. Yeah!

Here is her website with her blog if anyone is interested...
Denise Fenzi

I can't wait until she is back in town again!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heard good things about Denise! I have asked my trainer (Linda Koutsky) about her, as she took a seminar with her a few years ago, and said it was nothing too new or what she has seen already. 

I'm not trying to bash her on here, but I would love to read her book. I'm always up for reading training books, even if I can take one new thing with me to my toolbox, I figure it's money well spent!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

There are lots of similar techniques used by lots of trainers. After all the science of dog training doesn't change all that much it's the methods that differ. Denise is a motivational trainer and has great insight into the needs of various dogs and their specific issues. She also had an easy style to her speaking and writings that I enjoy.
I have been to dozens of seminars because I think it is important to learn about the various ideas that trainers have to share. So far, Denise has been my favorite and the one that has the most to offer my particular dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love Denise Fenzi and find her seminars incredible  She does not come out to my area anywhere near often enough.

I am so glad you and Baxter had a great day!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I love Denise Fenzi and find her seminars incredible  She does not come out to my area anywhere near often enough.
> 
> I am so glad you and Baxter had a great day!


Baxter and I have had our challenges because of his softness. I came away knowing I will have a great learning experience with Baxter and feeling a sense of understanding of some of his needs that I didn't have before.
That is worth its weight in gold! 

What is really GREAT is she will be back again next month and I will have the opportunity to work with her again!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so happy that you've had a breakthru with Baxter!

Looking forward to hearing about his progress.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Baxter can be such a joyful boy but he has a way of lowering his head and becoming "small" when he is uncertain. My goal is to help him become confident. 
Baxter and I are learning together but I am sure he would prefer it if I would get with the program a little more quickly.
He needs clear communications, which is something I am learning to develop.
My training goals with Baxter have changed and at the moment we are just having fun working together....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> Baxter can be such a joyful boy but he has a way of lowering his head and becoming "small" when he is uncertain. My goal is to help him become confident.
> Baxter and I are learning together but I am sure he would prefer it if I would get with the program a little more quickly.
> He needs clear communications, which is something I am learning to develop.
> My training goals with Baxter have changed and at the moment we are just having fun working together....


My Winter is not the boldest dog on the block and can be come uncertain when she loses confidence too.
The funny thing is she is a much more confident girl when we are doing field work. I think of her as a Junior High kid that is shy in the class room and fearless on the soccer field.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love Denise's stuff. I've been to a lot of seminars, and have always been a reward-based trainer, but her stuff has really changed how I think about reward-based training.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am attending another seminar with her in June in Tustin...just can't seem to get enough. Not only does she have a way with dogs and training she also knows how to get her point across intelligently.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got back from Denise's seminar on "Drives and Motivation" for all sports. It was fabulous and one of the few seminars that I have attended where having a working spot was worth the extra cost. Each of the dogs received individualized attention on the activities they were working on that was geared to the specific dog's level of learning.
Denise adds humor to her knowledge about dog theory that makes learning FUN! She puts fun and excitement into dog training that keeps you wanting more.

I had a great time and my buddy Baxter was a star in his own right today!


----------

